# الرجاء من مهندسين وخريجين قسم مناجم الدخول للاهمية



## Dead Heart (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب في هندسة بترول و تعدين جامعة قناة السويس قسم مناجم و حتى الان منعرفش اي حاجة عن فرص الشغل سواء في مصر او برة مصر ولا حتى الرواتب فيا رت حد يساعدني باي معلومة 
وشـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لكم .


----------



## alshangiti (28 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56023.html


----------



## Dead Heart (28 نوفمبر 2009)

gazak allah 5er

Bs msh da ely ana 3ayzoh


----------



## alshangiti (29 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لم افهم سؤالك 
عليك اولا معرفة المجال الى سوف تعمل به او تبدأ تهىء نفسك اولا كمهندس تعدين


----------



## Dead Heart (29 نوفمبر 2009)

maho ana taleb f 3awz a3rf el most2bl 3aml ezay w eh hya el magalat fe msr


----------



## Dead Heart (29 نوفمبر 2009)

wl 5regen lma ysht3'lo el start bta3hm bykon kam


----------



## alshangiti (29 نوفمبر 2009)

لم افهم ما تريد


----------



## Dead Heart (29 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب هحاول ابسطلك السؤال ?

انا لما اتخرج ان شاء الله هيكون مصيري ايه?
هشتغل فين و هاخد كام?


----------



## alshangiti (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اولا هل دخلت القسم برغبتك ام لا ؟ 
ثانبا تخصصك هو مناجم اى mining engineering 
عند تخرجك تستطيع العمل فى مناجم التعدين كمهندس تعدين متدرب اولا ثم تتدرج ويمكنك بعد التدريب ان تحدد مجالك اما فى التشغيل او التخطيط 
عادة مهندس التتعدين يبدء ب 

1- MINING ENG TRANEE
2- SHIFT BOSS 
3- MINE CAPTINE
MINE SUPER
4- MINE MANAGER 
او تعمل فى التخطيط ك PLANNING ENGINEER OR SENIOR ENG 
اما بخصوص الراتب لا اعرف الرواتب فى مصر اما فى السعودية فيبدأ المهندس ب 7000 ريال ويتدرج حسب اجتهاده .
نصيحتى اكمل دراستك وعليك با لتدريب فى الصيف فى المناجم فى مصر اتأخذ فكرة عن العمل لأنى مررت بنفس طريقك قبل 17 سنة وكنت سعيدا جدا بعملى خلال هذه الفترة منذ التدريب الصيفى الى الأن وانا اعمل الأن مديرا عاما للتشغيل فى شركة لأستخراج الذهب مسوؤلا عن 5 مناجم للذهب .
الفرصة سانحة لتعمل وتجتهد وتصل الى ما تربو اليه .
عليك با لتخطيط , التخطيط لمستقبلك من الأن واتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## Dead Heart (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير عالرد و ربنا يبشرك بالخير ........ بس هل انا ك متخرج حديث اقدر اروح السعودية على طول ولا محتا ج خيرة ؟


----------



## Dead Heart (1 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش كمان سؤال ... هل ال 7000 دول هم الراتب الاساسي ولا النهائي؟


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت بلاش الفرانكو ارب دى تانى ياباشمهندس دا اولا ثانيا انا شايف ان انت راكن اوى على مسأله الفلوس ودا غلط يعنى بالنسبه لمهندس مبتدا


----------



## alshangiti (1 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا تحتاج خبرة لأ ن هناك سعوديون مهندسو تعدين يبحثون عن وظائف


----------



## alshangiti (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز اولا انهى دراستك واهتم با لتدريب الصيفى ودع الفلوس للأ خر لأن الأرزاق على الله


----------



## Dead Heart (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا على ردودكم و جزاكم الله خير

ثانيا موضوع الفرنكو ده عشان انا بكون داخل من الموبايل و البرنامج مبيكتبش عربي فبضطر اكتب كده ثانيا بالنسبة لموضوع الفلوس انا بسال بس عشان في ناس كتير بتقولي قسمكم مجهول المستقبل ... فانا عايز اعرف كل التفاصيل و اكيد اي حد هيختار قسم لازم يكون في عامل مادي جاذب فانا بس عايز اعرف كل التفاصيل و انا اول مرة سالت مسالتش عالفلوس انا سالت الاول هشتغل ايه و بعدين هقبض كام ....


----------



## Dead Heart (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا جماعة عالردود بس يا ريت حد مصري شغال في مصر يقولي ايه وضع مهندسين المناجم


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز انامهندس مناجم مصرى خريج مناجم القاهره دفعة 2006 استغلت فى محاجر رخام حولى سنتين وكمان سنه فى مناجم كوارتز وحاليا فى الكوارتز بس بصراحه ما فيش شركة فى التعدين فى مصر مالتى ناشيونال عدا الفرعونيه للدهب بس حسب ما سمعت اجورها تعبانه وممكن تقول اسكوم على الرغم من ان معظم مهندسين اسكوم جولوجين ومهندسين مدنى وليس مهندسين تعدين


----------



## Dead Heart (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الرد رغم اني كنت متوقع ردود اكتر بس واضح ان الناس هنا مشغولة حبتين

بس يا باشمهندس عندي سؤال صغير بس : بعد ما اتخرجت ... انت شايف مستقبل شغلك ك مهندس مناجم ايه ؟؟ هل انت مبسوط ؟؟


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله على كل حال فى حاجه لازم تعرفها هى ان قضية الرزق محسومه من قبل ان تولد 
بس علشان اكون صريح معاك حتى الن مستقبل مهندسين المناجم فى مصر مش كويس بس ربما لما تتخرجلم يكون فىاستثمارات اجنبيه فى التعدين فى مصر نصيحه تانيه لواتخرجت ولم تجد فرصه سريعه للعمل كمهندس تعدين اتجه بسرعهواشتغل فى المساحه


----------



## المهاجردائما (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جماعه انا خريج 2006 مناجم جامعة قناة السويس اشتغلت 10شهور في محاجر الجبس بشركة سينا للمنجنير وبعدين سيبتها واشتغلت في المساحه حتي الان........بصراحة مستقبل المناجم في مصر مش مبشر


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (18 فبراير 2010)

بص يا بش مهندس اولا انا مهندس خريج 2008 تعدين وفلزات اسيوط .شغل المناجم في مصر محدود جدا هما كام شركة بس انا عاوز اقوللك ان شركة الفراعنة الي ماسكة منجم السكري بتاع الدهب كانت طالبة كتير وانا قدمت وبعتولي بس ساعتها كان جالي عقد برا مش مهندس تعدين طبعا .وفي حاجة تانية انت ممكن تشتغل مهندس مساحة بس انت اخلص من خمس المؤبد الي اسمة هندسة دا الاول والارزاق علي الله.


----------

